# Optimus Pro- CWM Recovery ?



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys !!

So, CM7 is finally here for Lg optimus pro. but i rooted my phone > Installed recovery CWM>> But cant reboot in recovery
whenever i REBOOT, it HARD RESETS my phone. Like Everytime.

Plz any suggestions, comments wud help

Thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

try using quick boot. you can find it in the market.


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> try using quick boot. you can find it in the market.


Thanks for ur suggestion mate. Already tried it ! 
It Hard resets my phone









CWM says it supports LG Optimus pro device, yet the recovery has issues . STrange


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

How did you install recovery?
DO NOT install from rom manager, it bricks everything to me!
Using the flash_image method, no problem (http://www.androidworld.it/forum/lg-optimus-pro-c660-188/%5Bguida%5D-clockworkmod-recovery-per-lg-optimus-pro-35413/ in italian, sorry.)


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Follow this

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14696-how-to-install-cyanogenmod-7-for-lg-optimus-pro-660-or-660h/

And install build 11, from 12 to 26 cm7 presents bugs.


----------

